

No shooting at protest? Police may block mobile devices via Apple - donohoe
http://rt.com/news/apple-patent-transmission-block-408/

======
tomorgan
How would this even work?

At it's simplest: enable Airplane Mode, record a bunch of stuff, reconnect and
transmit.

They'd have so many hoops to jump through to try and keep it on during
Airplane Mode I think that it wouldn't be worth it.

------
nine_k
Not shooting your fellow protesters and not sharing footage with their faces
on social networks may indeed be a good idea.

Just a side note.

